

Ask HN: Are there any startups founded by Indonesians (esp. in Bay Area)? - hwijaya

Hi, i am originally from Indonesia, and just curious on how many tech-startup founders that are Indonesians (since Indonesia is not well-known for CS).<p>I've met quite a lot of Aussie founders (the country where i spent the past 6 years of my life) but, so far, never meet a single Indonesians founder.
======
NonEUCitizen
Marvell was founded by Indonesians:

    
    
      http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvell_Technology_Group
    

I think a brother of the husband or wife might have been a founder too.

~~~
hwijaya
Still interesting although they're no longer startup. Only 1 out of so many
years?

